# Suggested Sub-forum



## Peter91 (1 Jun 2011)

Perhaps a sub-forum on one of the main boards would be of use in that every time a helmet thread started or a thread got derailed into a perpetual helmet debate, it could be moved there? I think one bloodied battle ground would be better than body parts all over the forum.


----------



## Shaun (1 Jun 2011)

Peter91 said:


> Perhaps a sub-forum on one of the main boards would be of use in that every time a helmet thread started or a thread got derailed into a perpetual helmet debate, it could be moved there? I think one bloodied battle ground would be better than body parts all over the forum.



This is already on the cards and should be in place by next week, along with a couple of other housekeeping forum tweaks.


----------



## TheDoctor (2 Jun 2011)

Sounds like the old Room 101...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (3 Jun 2011)

TheDoctor said:


> Sounds like the old Room 101...



No it doesn't!


----------



## Angelfishsolo (3 Jun 2011)

Room 101 saved my life


----------



## ian turner (21 Jun 2011)

Could we add "listening to music while riding" either as a separate sub forum or perhaps "controversial subjects" forum embracing both the current suspects.


----------



## ufkacbln (21 Jun 2011)

threebikesmcginty said:


> No it doesn't!



Oh yes it does!

( or should I say room 12A)*














*Now isn't that a sad thing to know - I should get a life!


----------



## mangaman (22 Jun 2011)

Admin said:


> This is already on the cards and should be in place by next week, along with a couple of other housekeeping forum tweaks.



Hi Shaun

I think there is a danger in creating ever more sub-fora, especially for the important debates - like helmets.

As a mainly P&L and occasional Racing user - but a dipper elsewhere - I have learned a lot.

Putting contencious subjects like helmets into ghettos I feel will stiffle debate.


----------



## Shaun (22 Jun 2011)

mangaman said:


> Hi Shaun
> 
> I think there is a danger in creating ever more sub-fora, especially for the important debates - like helmets.
> 
> ...




The unique problem with the "Helmet Debate" is that there is never any end to it; threads start with the best of intentions but almost universally degenerate into a circular tit-for-tat and never come to any useful agreement or conclusion.

They were bouncing up and down the first pages of various fora and otherwise making a nuisance of themselves - a distraction that is now cirumvented by creating a "pool" of threads to play with; a combined helmet knowledge-base that is easily referenced.  

I am aware that diluting the forum too much is counter productive, and always take time to consider such moves. For example, I've been wondering about merging the off-topic forums - cafe and P&L and Electric Cafe - into one, busier, Off-topic area, but it's not as simple a proposition as you might initially imagine!!  

Like the helmet debates, CC is a work-in-progress ...


----------



## ColinJ (22 Jun 2011)

Admin said:


> I am aware that diluting the forum too much is counter productive, and always take time to consider such moves. For example, I've been wondering about merging the off-topic forums - cafe and P&L and Electric Cafe - into one, busier, Off-topic area, but it's not as simple a proposition as you might initially imagine!!


_What! _

Maybe there is no need for a separate _Electric Cafe_, but there certainly is one for _P&L_ which is why you created it in the first place! We recently had _Over The Hill_ get very upset and leave after some not-so-friendly P&L banter and I wouldn't like that kind of thing to become a regular part of Cafe!


----------



## Shaun (22 Jun 2011)

I'm not merging them, but it illustrates why I take time and consider changes before making them. 

I don't want to spread CC too thinly, but when certain areas or subjects overlap and jostle for position it is sometimes useful to create sub-forums and separate them for ease of use.


----------



## summerdays (22 Jun 2011)

Admin said:


> I'm not merging them, but it illustrates why I take time and consider changes before making them.



Phew ...


----------



## Noodley (22 Jun 2011)

Seems to me that if you got rid of P&L you might just lose people who restrict themselves primarily to that area, or retain them to venture into other areas as they want. 

Not too great a loss IMO...P&L that is, not the members.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (23 Jun 2011)

on a similar note to that of the op, it might be useful to have a bin for all the compact/triple arguments too…


----------



## dellzeqq (23 Jun 2011)

alecstilleyedye said:


> on a similar note to that of the op, it might be useful to have a bin for all the compact/triple arguments too…


thanks for the tip! I'm there........


----------



## lukesdad (26 Jun 2011)

alecstilleyedye said:


> on a similar note to that of the op, it might be useful to have a bin for all the compact/triple arguments too…


.....and you tube clips would be handy.


----------



## srw (26 Jun 2011)

lukesdad said:


> .....and you tube clips would be handy.



I was thinking the same thing. Removing the minute dissection of specific incidents that always accompanies a helmet-cam clip to its own space would help make "Commuting" a much calmer place.


----------



## Shaun (26 Jun 2011)

srw said:


> I was thinking the same thing. Removing the minute dissection of specific incidents that always accompanies a helmet-cam clip to its own space would help make "Commuting" a much calmer place.



"Riders Video's" sub-forum?


----------



## srw (26 Jun 2011)

Admin said:


> "Riders Video's" sub-forum?


Exactly. _But I'd prefer it if you moved the apostrophe._ For all the noise about P&L I find Commuting a much more confrontational place (and I'm guilty of contributing to that feeling on occasion).


----------



## Shaun (26 Jun 2011)

srw said:


> But I'd prefer it if you moved the apostrophe.



That's what you get for doing a reply whilst getting the weekly shop at the supermarket ...


----------



## alecstilleyedye (26 Jun 2011)

tesco's presumably…


----------



## TheDoctor (26 Jun 2011)

Waitro's, surely?


----------



## Adasta (27 Jun 2011)

TheDoctor said:


> Waitro's, surely?




Sain'bu'y's


----------



## Shaun (27 Jun 2011)

No, it was Morrison's


----------

